# Pretty good stuff, what does your radio play?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A nice evening of music here from Jim Svejda, who airs at 7:00 PM weekdays on KUSC. Here's what he's played during his first three hours:

Solemn Overture Op 73, Alexander Glazunov
Wind Octet in Eb Op 71, Franz Krommer
Spiegel im Spiegel, Arvo Part
La oracion del torero, Op. 34, Joaquin Turina
Capriccio Espagnol, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Alassio - In the South Op 50, Edward Elgar
English Suite #3 in g BWV 808, Johann Sebastian Bach
Nixon in China: The Chairman Dances, John Adams
Hamlet (Overture and Fantasy), Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky
String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73, Dmitri Shostakovich

(I note one error: _The Chairman Dances_ is not from _Nixon in China_ but is a separate and independent composition.)


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is what KBAQ played from 7-10 PM on Monday night (they had special programming at 7 on Tuesday and Wednesday, which makes it harder to look up):

Boccherini - Symphony in C minor
Stravinsky - Firebird Suite (1919 version)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto in G RV 437
Verdi - Sicilian Vespers - Overture (the awesome Karajan/BPO recording)
Handel - Concerto Grosso in B-Flat Op. 3/2
Dvorak - Serenade for Strings in E, Op. 22
Allegri - Miserere
Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - Allegro (Empire Brass)
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture
CPE Bach - Sinfonia No. 4 in A
Lalo - Cello Concerto in D minor
Telemann - Suite in A minor - III: Air a l'Italienne TWV 55: a2

I've heard of all the composers, but I've only heard maybe 5/12 of the pieces before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> A nice evening of music here from Jim Svejda, who airs at 7:00 PM weekdays on KUSC. Here's what he's played during his first three hours:
> 
> Solemn Overture Op 73, Alexander Glazunov


Seeing this warms my heart. :devil:

Some rush-hour programming for my local station WGUC:

3:00 PM: Edward Elgar:
Pomp and Circumstance March #1
English Symphony Orchestra

3:07 PM: Aaron Copland:
Red Pony Suite

3:19 PM: Camille Saint-Saens:
Piano Concerto #5

3:49 PM: Johann Strauss Jr:
Blue Danube Waltz

4:00 PM: Frederic Chopin:
Waltz in D-flat Major #1 "Minute"

4:03 PM: Ludwig van Beethoven:
Creatures of Prometheus: Ballet

4:23 PM: Ottorino Respighi:
Fantastic Toy Shop

4:46 PM: Alexander Borodin:
Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances

5:00 PM: Henry Cowell:
Saturday Night at the Firehouse

5:06 PM: Robert Schumann:
Carnival: Suite

5:18 PM: Dietrich Buxtehude:
Sonata in C

5:27 PM: Antonin Dvorak:
The Heros Song

5:49 PM: Gioacchino Rossini:
Barber of Seville: Overture


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mid-Day programming on Orpheus Radio from Moscow:

14:03 Alexander Mosolov Azerbaijan Suite (1930)
Dance "Turk"

14:05 Vianna da Motta 
Barcarole No. 2 in B-flat major, Or. 17

14:11 Francis Poulenc Sinfonietta, FP. 141
I. Allegro con fuoco

14:16 Alexander Borodin opera "Prince Igor"
"Polovtsian Dances"

14:32 Franz Schubert Mass in E Flat Major, D. 950
''Benedictus"

14:39 Gabriel Faure Siciliana, Op. 78

14:44 Bela Bartok Piano Concerto No 2, Sz 95
III. Allegro molto

14:50 Anatoly Konstantinovich Lyadov About Olden Times, Ballad for Orchestra, op. 21

14:56 Antonin Dvorak String Serenade. E major. Op.22, Waltz


East or West of the Atlantic, Borodin be rockin' it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out the morning programming for WBJC (Baltimore, my former local station which I grew up with my whole life). That's what I call deep-cuts! And as far as I know they're thriving for it with listener financial support.

http://www.wbjc.com/2018/playlists/playlist-oct-11-18/


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Check out the morning programming for WBJC (Baltimore, my former local station which I grew up with my whole life). That's what I call deep-cuts! And as far as I know they're thriving for it with listener financial support.


They sometimes also play short items that do not make it onto the playlist.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Right now on WQXR, New York's last remaining classical music station:

08:12 AM
Josef Myslivecek
Cello Concerto in C Major
Wendy Warner , cello
Camerata Chicago
Drostan Hall, conductor
20 min 21 s

The show is Weekend Mornings with Paul Cavalconte. Alas, a few years ago, the station sold its powerful broadcasting frequency and moved to a weaker one, so unless I want to hear a lot of crackle and pops on the radio, I need to listen online. It might as well be in Estonia.


----------

